# Daisy chaining cylinders???



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

I want to make something similar to this guy...






My question is..., (because that's what this looks like) is it possible to "daisy chain" cylinders, so that the hip area would flex once the knees are fully flexed?

Does that make sense??

Thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

That would be done via the programming in your controller. You would time the hip cylinder to fire a certain amount of time after the cylinder for the knees.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

That's what I figured. I was just checking to see if you were to run cylinders in a series somehow, could you hypothetically get a similar result, freeing up other channels on a controller.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

Heres a better example in the same prop, but not hanging.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I think you could. I am no expert but here is my thought. Put a limit valve or regulator valve inline past your first cylinder. That way The first cylinder gets say 25 psi and the valve makes the second get 10. The first would move quicker and fully extend before the other had enough pressure to move. 

it would be trial and error but I think you could do it.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

You will have the best outcome controlling each cylinder independently. I like how it operates in the video now.
Dave


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

You could do it like this , it may not give you the desired effect, but it's a way to use 1 solenoid to control 2 cylinders. One note , in the drawing it shows a double action solenoid, that can be replaced by a single acting solenoid.


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

I think this is what I originally meant to say...

The idea I was going for is similar to the pdf., however it requires two different sized cylinders. Hypothetically, the "knee" area uses a shorter stroke, than the "waist/hip" area... so knee will be at full throw before the hip area engages.

So far my theory is working out, but I haven't completed my armature, so there's no significant load yet. Once the knee area is at full flex, the spillage of air causes the waist to flex, and then both exhaust simultaneously...all off of the same solenoid. So far, it looks like it's going to work.

Did any of that make sense? lol

I'll post a vid once I get it all assembled.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting concept. Looking forward to hearing/seeing your results.


----------

